# Sacramento



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Any news on the Open callbacks?


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Open callbacks 2nd ser. 
3,9,12,13,14,15,17,
18,20,24,25,27'29,30,33,34,35,37,40,41, 
42,45,49,52,53,54,
58,61,67,69


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur combined 2nd/3rd series (23 dogs) -
1-14, 16, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 29, 32, 36


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Any info on Qual? Results/Callbacks?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur fourth series (15 dogs) -
2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, 20, 21, 24, 25, 29


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open third series (17 dogs) -
12, 13, 14, 15, 24, 27, 29, 30, 33, 34, 35, 41, 42, 45, 52, 53, 54

Amateur will start fourth series water marks tomorrow. Open almost finished the water blind.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

How about derby


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open fourth series (12 dogs) -
12, 13, 14, 15, 29, 30, 33, 35, 41, 45, 52, 54

I did not hear anything on the Derby but I did hear that Carl Cook won the Qualifying with Laser.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Derby results - 
1st Dude Lavin
2nd Reno Patopea
3rd Maggie Pleasant
4th Thunder Henninger
RJ Nami Sargenti
J's Glenna Gulvin
Hawk Patopea
Breeze Henninger
Rocket Cole
Jack Henninger


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open placements that I heard -

1st Adey Fangsrud (new FC)
2nd Guide Sargenti
3rd Buddy Fangsrud
4th Jetta Fangsrud

Not sure on RJ or JAM's. Congrats Eric on a great weekend!


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Way to go Kerry!! I believe that is 3 wins in a row! Dude is rockin


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Open placements that I heard -
> 
> 1st Adey Fangsrud (new FC)
> 2nd Guide Sargenti
> ...


Wow, congrats to Eric and Billy. Also to Roger Fangsrud for that little dog that could.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Congratulations to the Open finishers! 

How did the Amateur placements go?

Thanks David! It has been such a joy to run Dude!


----------



## Angie Niles (Jul 30, 2013)

Amateur placements are:
1st and recipient of the Lonesome Dove Award in memory of Dick Fenner - Biggie, Angela Niles
2nd - Comet, Linda Harger
3rd - Lefty, Mary Ahlgren
4th - Kaylee, Sonya Harrigfeld
RJAM - JJ, Jim McBee

JAMs 
Rusty, Sharon Van Der Lee
Lulu, Jim Cope
Ellie, Jim McBee
Odin, Armand Fangsrud
Ivy, Linda Harger
Hawkeye, Michael Moore


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Angie Niles said:


> Amateur placements are:
> 1st and recipient of the Lonesome Dove Award in memory of Dick Fenner - Biggie, Angela Niles
> 2nd - Comet, Linda Harger
> 3rd - Lefty, Mary Ahlgren
> ...


Some of those west coast brown dogs are on fire this spring!


----------

